# Ten Ways To Kill Someone With A Straw



## kenpofighter

Have any of you heard about the ten ways to kill someone with a straw and twelve if you count the paper?  I have googled it but didn't find anywhere where it actually said how this is done. It seems to be some big secret! Did I get out of the loop somewhere?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

it might be at realultimatepower


----------



## Skip Cooper

:hb: Great! Now I have to carry a staw with me everywhere I go...need to get a utility belt like Batman so I can carry all of my unassuming self defense weapons.


----------



## thardey

kenpofighter said:


> Have any of you heard about the ten ways to kill someone with a straw and twelve if you count the paper?  I have googled it but didn't find anywhere where it actually said how this is done. It seems to be some big secret! Did I get out of the loop somewhere?



Method #1:

Hold the straw in front of the attacker's face. Say "I know ten ways to kill you with this straw, twelve if you count the paper." While they are distracted by trying to imagine how you could possibly kill them using a straw, knee them in the groin as hard as you can. 

Methods #2-#12

Substitute "knee them in the groin" above for "punch them in the throat," "draw your gun and shoot them," "Stab them with a knife," etc. (There are actually more than twelve ways to do this, but you get the idea.


----------



## shesulsa

thardey said:


> Method #1:
> 
> Hold the straw in front of the attacker's face. Say "I know ten ways to kill you with this straw, twelve if you count the paper." While they are distracted by trying to imagine how you could possibly kill them using a straw, knee them in the groin as hard as you can.
> 
> Methods #2-#12
> 
> Substitute "knee them in the groin" above for "punch them in the throat," "draw your gun and shoot them," "Stab them with a knife," etc. (There are actually more than twelve ways to do this, but you get the idea.


:lfao:


----------



## Xue Sheng

I don't know a straw and a glass of hemlock could be 1

I'm sure there are at least 9 other nasty things you could offer an attacker to drink as well and as for the paper, paper gut Ginsu I guess


----------



## Touch Of Death

kenpofighter said:


> Have any of you heard about the ten ways to kill someone with a straw and twelve if you count the paper? I have googled it but didn't find anywhere where it actually said how this is done. It seems to be some big secret! Did I get out of the loop somewhere?


I'll just try to think of as many as I can... Hmmm 
1. I work with a lot of cyanide, MEK, Nitric Acid, Nitric Hydrochloride and what not; so.... I guess I could dip it in one of those chemicals while holding the other end with my thumb and just let it drip into your coffee or Pepsi.
2. I could knock you out with a punch and then, while you were unconcious, pinch the end and slowly work at the flesh over the jugular until I hit paydirt.
3. Shove it up your nose
4. Shove it down your throat.
5. Take half the straw cut one half into tiny little pieces, melt them down and make sophisticated little poison darts, and or just make them sharp and use the other part of the straw as a dart gun, spit itnto eyes and throat.

(my girlfriend needs a ride i will come up with more later)
Sean


----------



## kenpofighter

You guys are really funny! Look on Google yourself and see what you can find.


----------



## kenpofighter

Oh! For the record, honestly not bad ideals!


----------



## thardey

Seriously, that's what I was taught! 

I figured it was a figure of speech, like "He'll kill you so fast you'd forget to lie down!"

"I'll hit you so hard your cousin feels it!"

That kind of thing.


----------



## tellner

I can think of ten different ways to kill someone. It doesn't matter whether he has a straw or not.


----------



## kenpofighter

Ok, ok, thardey. I had a really good feeling that it would be something like that. But if that is the case it looks like anyone could make up whatever they wanted. Which we all just proved nicely. Congratulations to everyone so far who gave me ten ways.


----------



## bowser666

it can be used as a small dart gun    Poison tipped darts of course


----------



## jks9199

10 ways to kill with a straw...

cocaine
heroin
methamphetamine
oxycodone
ritalin
ketamine
fentanyl
nicotine
amphetamine

Wrapper:
LSD
PCP


OK... more seriously, this seems like a silly thing someone said.  One of my instructors once asked me how I could use an index card to hurt/kill someone.  Ideas we came up with included whips across the eyes -- which could blind them.  In very hypothetical situations, you might be able to nick the carotid with a really deep paper cut... And, if everything goes right, I suppose you could drive a straw into someone much like a knife.

I do know that prisoners have melted straws to make shanks or shank handles.

But this is almost certainly simply a legend/exageration.


----------



## MA-Caver

Not for the faint of heart... cut one end of straw at an angle so there's a sharp point then jab that pointed end into the eye (your choice left or right) and suck out their eyeballs... 

hey it won't kill 'em but they'll never see you coming again. :uhyeah:


----------



## stickarts

I don't know of 10 ways but I did actually take a class where we learned how to puncture using a straw. We actually did it and practiced by puncturing hard potatoes, showing that if you can do that you can puncture flesh. It sounds funny but I was actually pretty surprised and it did seem like it worked. By the end of the class I was able to drive the straw all the way through the potato.


----------



## Sukerkin

The straw 'dagger' is one of thse myths with just a hint of truth in the background that makes it persist.  Close one end of the straw with a finger/thumb and strike with it perfectly straight and it can penetrate more effectively than might first be imagined.

But that's about it.  It's more a touchstone of 'improvised weaponry' from spy-legends than anything else.

Edit:  *Stickarts* beat me to the core of the matter .


----------



## Ninjamom

*Sukerkin*, maybe you can comment on this rumour I heard:

Is it true that in Great Britain, the MPs are working on legislation to outlaw carrying of concealed drinking straws?


----------



## jks9199

stickarts said:


> I don't know of 10 ways but I did actually take a class where we learned how to puncture using a straw. We actually did it and practiced by puncturing hard potatoes, showing that if you can do that you can puncture flesh. It sounds funny but I was actually pretty surprised and it did seem like it worked. By the end of the class I was able to drive the straw all the way through the potato.





Sukerkin said:


> The straw 'dagger' is one of thse myths with just a hint of truth in the background that makes it persist.  Close one end of the straw with a finger/thumb and strike with it perfectly straight and it can penetrate more effectively than might first be imagined.
> 
> But that's about it.  It's more a touchstone of 'improvised weaponry' from spy-legends than anything else.
> 
> Edit:  *Stickarts* beat me to the core of the matter .



I'd be interested to know if you tried that on a slab of meat, too?  One of the secrets behind many of the "chop a vegetable on a student's stomach" sword tricks is that you can chop veggies...  but not meat, so if you keep to a chop, with no draw, it's very unlikely to cut the person's stomach, but the vegetable will go flying.  (I used to cut onions in my own hand as a stunt...)  I'm not suggesting that it won't work, but I'd like to see...


----------



## tellner

A straw cut on the bias, not so much.

A nice strong piece of bamboo cut on the bias, t3|-| d3adl33...


----------



## Sukerkin

Ninjamom said:


> *Sukerkin*, maybe you can comment on this rumour I heard:
> 
> Is it true that in Great Britain, the MPs are working on legislation to outlaw carrying of concealed drinking straws?


 

:lol:

Wouldn't surprise me in the least - I think they're banning fresh air next as it can be used to sustain fires.  Them there sticky out bits on trees look dangerous too - off with them! .


----------

